# Just Had Something Interesting Happen



## Alex (20/7/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2b7pbt/just_had_something_interesting_happen/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2b7pbt/just_had_something_interesting_happen/


Lol. 

That's classic !!! 

Thanks for that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (21/7/14)

lol, the comments in that thread spin out of control

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

